# manitou r7 pro tuning



## xzenonuk (6 Oct 2018)

hey guys/lassies i got one of these 
_(link removed ) _
a while back.

it does not repsond to little bumps or some times big ones when level, but i can crawl up a bumpy gradient and it feels awesome, really responsive etc untill i level out, then it goes hard...

im a heaveier rider so ui put around 100 or so psi into it and i i take any more out im riding about sagged and feeling bumps.

im confused, i see there are different shim stacks or some thing i can use but im confused as my fork only performs awesome on a slight upcline.


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 Oct 2018)

Post reported due to link , says its trying to hack my details.


----------



## Katherine (6 Oct 2018)

xzenonuk said:


> hey guys/lassies i got one of these
> _(link removed ) _
> a while back.
> 
> ...



Mod note :
Link removed.


----------



## Jody (6 Oct 2018)

I have a Manitou fork and they are really well damped for a lower end item. Yes you can change the shims internally by yourself but you will need a good understanding of what dynamic you want changed and how each each part of the shim stack does what. You could easily make it worse.

First thing is what % of sag are you running and how quick is the compression damping set. What weight are you. If it's not responding to small and medium hits then it sound like you have too much pressure but could also be down to maintenance (Things like keeping the stancions lubed, oil fresh and wiper seals lubed) or compression set too high. 

The confusing bit is when you say it gains compliance when climbing so less weight on the front end. Which sounds like you aren't running enough pressure and sag is too high. 

When you say it doesn't respond, is the fork not moving at all or are you saying there is excessive stiction before the fork moves.


----------



## Jody (6 Oct 2018)

http://forums.mtbr.com/shocks-suspension/how-guide-reshim-your-abs-hsc-shim-stack-687754.html

This might help.


----------



## xzenonuk (6 Oct 2018)

heya, don't know what happened with that link as far as i know it was just decathlon and the product page 

it is a manitou r7 pro and i have only had it a short while, yesterday i went out a ride and took the shock pump along and i just could not get it feeling right, i tried a range of pressures and up to a quarter sag and and tried going through the rebound setting. 

i don't have the compression setting, i have the milo lock out remote which is just full open or closed.

it is really confusing me since if im going uphill it responds good with no stiction but on the flat there is a lot of stiction at the start of travel and it just won't respond much.

could it be the oil is bad from the factory or not enough? i think it was sitting in the warehouse for a long time.

thanks for the help very much appreciated


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 Oct 2018)

xzenonuk said:


> heya, don't know what happened with that link as far as i know it was just decathlon and the product page
> 
> it is a manitou r7 pro and i have only had it a short while, yesterday i went out a ride and took the shock pump along and i just could not get it feeling right, i tried a range of pressures and up to a quarter sag and and tried going through the rebound setting.
> 
> ...



Dont fret bud.

As said set sag ,25% and check your rebound setting, nice smooth action is what you need.
Oil change and a clean may sort it , shim stack fiddling is a professional sort of task.

If you want a good service and set up try the link below, it's not cheap but you will have a great front end.

https://www.tftuned.com


----------



## Drago (6 Oct 2018)

Before fannying about with compression, rebound or any of that, you need to correctly set your sag.


----------



## Jody (6 Oct 2018)

Are you sure there isn't a dial under the right leg of the fork? If not your fork will be the opposite way round, so will have compression damping on the top and not rebound. Make sure you take the compression damping right off before you set sag. Forget pressure used and make sure its 20-25%. Take it for a spin to see how it feels before you start adding any damping.


----------



## xzenonuk (6 Oct 2018)

thanks all ill have another go at it once my hangover goes away and let you's know how i get on with it 

edit: yep i only discovered that wee blue knob under the fork yesterday and had a play with it when i was out


----------



## Jody (6 Oct 2018)

A quick video might help if you're still stuck.


----------



## xzenonuk (21 Nov 2018)

things came up since my last post and i haven't actually had a chance to do any thing with it yet let alone ride it, just thought i would let you's know since you's were very helpful and i said i would let you's know how i got on lol


----------

